# Anyone been to Tallulah Falls - North GA Camping Resort?



## gaoutdoors (Mar 10, 2014)

Joined this place as a member over 10 years ago and haven't been back since as I live several states away now. Have heard that it has gotten to be real rundown the last several years (former names are Tallulah River Walk, Tallulah River RV Resort. They ramped up their fees numerous times (including a $2,000 "levy fee") after going into bankruptcy several years ago. Anyone been to recently?


----------



## 660griz (Mar 11, 2014)

They tried the '$2000 fee' with me. I quit claimed the deed to them and walked away. They threatened to sue a few times. I told them to do what they had to do but, I wasn't paying for that crap. I shouldn't have to pay cause they can't manage their funds. Haven't heard from them since. Haven't been there in probably 5 years.


----------



## Mike 65 (Jun 22, 2014)

I'd like to know about this place also. Looks good on website but would rather hear from some on here. Not interested in buying into nothing, just camping. 
Thanks


----------



## Mike 65 (Jun 30, 2014)

We spent a few nights there this past week. It's ok at best. The staff was friendly and helpful, bathrooms were clean and looks like they have been updated. The campsites were to close compaired to most places I've been. The grounds were kept up ok but it still needs a lot of repairs on play grounds and all common areas. We took our 5 year old granddaughter and I wouldn't let her on none of the play equipment. She would rather fish anyway
We would stay there again but not our first choice. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## gaoutdoors (Sep 15, 2014)

Just saw a post on Google that there is a big foreclosure sign in front of the campground now. Wonder if the bank finally foreclosed on it.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Sep 16, 2014)

gaoutdoors said:


> Just saw a post on Google that there is a big foreclosure sign in front of the campground now. Wonder if the bank finally foreclosed on it.



I saw the sign. Said "closed due to foreclosure" !


----------



## gaoutdoors (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks Greg! Wonder if the bank, the state, or the debtor owns it now and what they will do with it.


----------



## gaoutdoors (Sep 16, 2014)

If you happen to go by there again soon, would you mind taking a photo and posting it? A friend is a member and wanted to show him.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Sep 17, 2014)

OK. I ain't computer savy, but I will try to get one and text it to ya. It ran in the local paper a while back.


----------



## KDarsey (Sep 18, 2014)

Yep, it is history. Big dumpsters out front where they are cleaning out the campground. Picnic tables,you name it in the dumpsters.
The lady at the State Park tells me that she had people coming in as late as 2 weeks ago with reservations for that place, pull up & find out it is closed. One had just sent in his yearly fees also.
Sounds like a big mess. I will be back up that way in a couple of weeks if you still need photos.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Sep 18, 2014)

sounds like free picnic tables and fire pits to me.


----------



## gaoutdoors (Sep 22, 2014)

Sure, if you can post some photos that would be great.


----------



## 660griz (Sep 23, 2014)

I hope it comes under good management. That was a nice spot.


----------



## gaoutdoors (Sep 23, 2014)

greg_n_clayton said:


> OK. I ain't computer savy, but I will try to get one and text it to ya. It ran in the local paper a while back.


Do you know which paper and when? I've searched online at the Clayton News Daily and the Clayton Tribune and didn't see anything.


----------



## GA_SPORSTMAN (Nov 23, 2014)

I went by there around the first part of Oct. .and saw the sign out front.I wish I could afford to buy it .I think it would be a great business for someone . Wasn't there a couple of cabins there too on the river ?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 25, 2014)

They got sign out front saying reopen in spring. A lot of renovation going on down there.


----------



## chelseacoley (Nov 25, 2014)

When I head up 441 today I will be sure to read what it says and report back to y'all. Last I seen was the restaurant/club house being tore down.


----------



## Greene728 (Nov 27, 2014)

My in laws live in Clayton and also said its being remodeled and dumpsters out front being filled up. Apparently someone acquired it and they are doing a remodel and set to reopen in the spring. I hope someone with some sense bought it because it has a lot of potential.


----------



## 660griz (Dec 15, 2014)

chelseacoley said:


> When I head up 441 today I will be sure to read what it says and report back to y'all. Last I seen was the restaurant/club house being tore down.



Did you get a chance to read it?


----------



## Mike 65 (Jan 23, 2015)

greg_n_clayton said:


> They got sign out front saying reopen in spring. A lot of renovation going on down there.



Do you or anyone in the area have an update on this place? 
We stayed last year and with the right improvements this place could really be nice. 
Thanks


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 23, 2015)

Mike 65 said:


> Do you or anyone in the area have an update on this place?
> We stayed last year and with the right improvements this place could really be nice.
> Thanks



Work still going on !! Along the hwy as well as down at the river.


----------



## Mike 65 (Jan 23, 2015)

^^^  Thank you much Sir!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 9, 2015)

River Falls at the gorge I believe is the new name. I will try and get a number.


----------



## 660griz (Feb 10, 2015)

This website is still up. Not sure if it is current or not.
http://www.northgacampingresort.com/


----------



## Mike 65 (Mar 9, 2015)

Was anyone able to get a number for this place yet. 
The old number has been disconnected. 
Thanks


----------



## Mike 65 (May 7, 2015)

Any updates on this place yet.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 7, 2015)

It is open for business. Big sign and ya can see campers on river from bridge. River falls at the gorge. 706.754-0292. They can be found on face book. "River falls at the gorge".


----------



## Mike 65 (May 8, 2015)

Thank you much Greg. 
I'll give em a call and let y'all know how it is when we get up there.
Again thanks!


----------



## 660griz (May 11, 2015)

Looks promising but, "•Weapons such as firearms, fireworks, BB guns, sling shots, bows are not permitted on property." 
Guess I won't be going. 

http://riverfallsatthegorge.com/40/index.php?page/Home.html


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 11, 2015)

Hadn't saw this webpage. Personally, I usually wouldn't have made it past the fees !! Too many rules for me !! I guess ya gotta pay for the water and power. A utilty pump dropped in the creek has always give me all the water I have ever needed. Small quiet generator for battery charging. Of course I realize some folks enjoy these sort of places.


----------



## Mike 65 (May 11, 2015)

Uh yea.... Between the fees and rules don't think I'll visit. 
We went last year and the grand kids loved it. So who knows what they'll make me do.


----------

